# New prevailing rate in FairfieldCounty, CT



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Local 3 just agreed to a new A journeyman rate for a total package of. $65.00 $30.00 less then it's neighboring county of Westchester.
I believe this may encourage some open shops to go union.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Local 3 just agreed to a new A journeyman rate for a total package of. $65.00 $30.00 less then it's neighboring county of Westchester.
> I believe this may encourage some open shops to go union.


 Those non union who engage in work funded by the taxpayers have already discovered how to compete.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

rewire said:


> Those non union who engage in work funded by the taxpayers have already discovered how to compete.


Local 3 North is definitely feeling the pain still from the economic crash..I think our membership will be cut in 1/2 in 5 yrs or less


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Local 3 North is definitely feeling the pain still from the economic crash..I think our membership will be cut in 1/2 in 5 yrs or less


No tears will be shed when it happens. Dinosaurs eventually become extinct


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

rewire said:


> No tears will be shed when it happens. Dinosaurs eventually become extinct


Harsh.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

You think that's harsh? Wait till you are laid off because you can't speak the language of the CW/CE "market recovery" workers hired to replace you. That's harsh. Wait till you hit the road to feed your family only to find you missed the call on book 2 because a double booker got it instead. That's harsh. Wait till you travel 600 miles to man work on a walk thru only to be spun by a contractor you have never worked for, with no explanation. That's harsh.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

So what was the rate before?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

rewire said:


> No tears will be shed when it happens. Dinosaurs eventually become extinct


And when that happens I am sure you will enjoy the race to the bottom. :thumbup:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

kg7879 said:


> And when that happens I am sure you will enjoy the race to the bottom. :thumbup:


Sing it ,Kenny G!!! Rewire will be the first one crying he can't make any money while at the same time promoting the demise of Blue Collar America. Just remember this Rewire, a nation of consumers with low paying jobs cannot sustain itself. Corporations that pay their CEOs millions annually while complaining about raising the minimum wage are cutting their noses off to spite their faces. How do you look in the mirror every morning when you wake up? Still got a nose ?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I agree it's a bleak outlook for unions in Canada/US.. they are definitely going the way of the dodo bird.

And I also agree.. that's going to be slow and painful race to the bottom. The only people who will be okay will be people from impoverished countries, as globalization brings them jobs and incomes, and new immigrants to our countries who can live on nothing and work for nothing and still get ahead. The rest of us are in for a shock.. I think we're starting to feel that already.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> And when that happens I am sure you will enjoy the race to the bottom. :thumbup:


Unions have little effect on the market as the represent only 7% of the market when they are gone they wont be missed.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> Sing it ,Kenny G!!! Rewire will be the first one crying he can't make any money while at the same time promoting the demise of Blue Collar America. Just remember this Rewire, a nation of consumers with low paying jobs cannot sustain itself. Corporations that pay their CEOs millions annually while complaining about raising the minimum wage are cutting their noses off to spite their faces. How do you look in the mirror every morning when you wake up? Still got a nose ?


Amazing how union members believe that their very very small part of the market somehow affects the remaining market:no: Do you really believe without the unions wages will drop? Evil CEOs how dare they earn money for making their company profitable. Sounds like a bunch of liberal clap trap wealth redistribution nonsense. Here is a question for you when was the last time any union did something that affects the working people that was not about wages?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

rewire said:


> Amazing how union members believe that their very very small part of the market somehow affects the remaining market:no: Do you really believe without the unions wages will drop? Evil CEOs how dare they earn money for making their company profitable. Sounds like a bunch of liberal clap trap wealth redistribution nonsense. Here is a question for you when was the last time any union did something that affects the working people that was not about wages?


It is okay if you want to live in a bubble and believe that if the union market share went away that wouldn't affect the rest of the electrical market. 

Do you think all those union contractors would not bid on work they currently do not bid on if they became non union? Do you think they wouldn't try to undercut you and in return you would have to bid less to get jobs?

To answer your last question the union sets the standard for job safety, pensions,(i bet you don't provide your employees a pension), and healthcare.

Finally, there is nothing wrong with a company being profitable. Union members just want share the success they helped make possible.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Unions definitely increase wages and benefits for employees and hold employers accountable, that's why big corporations have been working hard to rid themselves of this scourge. 



I'm not union and have never worked a union job in my life.. but I'm not so dumb to think union rates don't prop up all other non-union rates of the industry. Union is a form of socialism, it brings the low end up and brings the high end down. As the unions go, we will see continued disparities between the ultra rich and the ultra poor, with the middle class (union type work) being eliminated.

Prepare for the new economy if you haven't already joined it.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> It is okay if you want to live in a bubble and believe that if the union market share went away that wouldn't affect the rest of the electrical market.


 I think you are in the bubble We have no big union presence so unless we saw it on the news we would never know the union was gone


> Do you think all those union contractors would not bid on work they currently do not bid on if they became non union? Do you think they wouldn't try to undercut you and in return you would have to bid less to get jobs?


 Why do you think bidding is all about undercutting the next guy? The small number of union contractors coming to bid would not even blip the radar. A contractor is a contractor first and foremost so they will bid for profit of course or is a contractor making a profit is a bad thing in union circles.


> To answer your last question the union sets the standard for job safety, pensions,(i bet you don't provide your employees a pension), and healthcare.


 Pensions and health care were offered long before the unions but they did expand it but that is history ,what have they done lately aside from bankrupting companies and cities.


> Finally, there is nothing wrong with a company being profitable. Union members just want share the success they helped make possible.


Compensation should be based on merit in any organization you will have great workers and not so great workers and the great worker should merit more in wages but the union believes the socialist method is best and thinks everyone should get the same. When everyone makes the same wage what is the motivation to excel in the union. We cannot be equally 
fast but we can be equally slow.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

rewire said:


> I think you are in the bubble We have no big union presence so unless we saw it on the news we would never know the union was gone


For a guy who thinks unions have no impact you sure do want them to die. 





> Why do you think bidding is all about undercutting the next guy? The small number of union contractors coming to bid would not even blip the radar. A contractor is a contractor first and foremost so they will bid for profit of course or is a contractor making a profit is a bad thing in union circles.


So bidding is not about undercutting the next guy?:001_huh: Do all you non union shops have secret deals where you will not undercut each other but only union shops?



> Pensions and health care were offered long before the unions but they did expand it but that is history ,what have they done lately aside from bankrupting companies and cities.


If a company or city goes bankrupt it is easy to blame unions because they will always be the scapegoat. Never mind the fact that management and ownership will never take the blame even though they are the ones calling the shots. 

What about companies that go bankrupt that are not even union? Who do you blame? Unions? Oh right it is the governments fault because you have to follow OSHA or some other "ridiculous" regulation.



> Compensation should be based on merit in any organization you will have great workers and not so great workers and the great worker should merit more in wages but the union believes the socialist method is best and thinks everyone should get the same. When everyone makes the same wage what is the motivation to excel in the union. We cannot be equally
> fast but we can be equally slow.


I bet you hold that carrot and stick in front of your employees always telling them if they just do a little more they will get a raise, but you will never give them one of course.

Also, great workers do merit more in wages that is why they go work union.:thumbup:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

rewire said:


> Amazing how union members believe that their very very small part of the market somehow affects the remaining market:no: Do you really believe without the unions wages will drop? Evil CEOs how dare they earn money for making their company profitable. Sounds like a bunch of liberal clap trap wealth redistribution nonsense. Here is a question for you when was the last time any union did something that affects the working people that was not about wages?


1-I sincerely believe without Unions, wages will drop. The Federal government takes wage polls of different trades on various jobs and uses that info to establish a prevailing wage for the area. They then require employers to pay that wage on large jobs that receive federal funding. The only exception is for employees in a training program recognized by the US Dept of Labor. Therefore, as an example, any electrician on said job that is not going through an approved apprenticeship is required to be paid the prevailing wage, even if they are not in a labor union. The NJATC is not the only recognized program. ABC and IEC both operate approved programs. Do you pay for your employees to attend any of these programs? Take into consideration, a safe and well trained employee is a key to business success. 2-CEOs are a vital part of a large business, but they are a gear in the machine. Every employee serves a specific purpose that makes a company profitable, if all parts are moving together in harmony. To reward the top tier for enacting " cost saving " measures such as wage freezes or reductions and slashing benefits to lower tier employees is grossly unfair to a majority of the lower compensated, but still necessary components of the machine. These tactics simply pad the numbers to show profitability on paper, but take a devastating toll on the lower tier employees and their families. Why doesn't everyone involved in the business deserve affordable healthcare and a chance at a comfortable retirement? 3- Thanks to Union activism during the industrial revolution, we now have a 40 hour work week, child labor laws, and established educational opportunities for skilled trades persons. Currently, The Unions of America (and other countries) looks to improve fiscal conditions of its members, which ultimately benefits non-members too, because money is the only thing big businessmen seem to covet. Everything else appears to be an afterthought, or worse, not important at all to them. Are your employees important to you? If so, what have you done to help better their lives? I'll bet the work they do has helped you advance.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know what happened to rewire but I agree with him.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> For a guy who thinks unions have no impact you sure do want them to die.


 I do not wish for their demise but am simply pointing out it's inevitability.





> So bidding is not about undercutting the next guy?:001_huh: Do all you non union shops have secret deals where you will not undercut each other but only union shops?


 you really need to take some business courses before you comment. Those who have your level of knowledge base their business model on undercutting the next guy don't last very long.




> If a company or city goes bankrupt it is easy to blame unions because they will always be the scapegoat. Never mind the fact that management and ownership will never take the blame even though they are the ones calling the shots.


 And union refusals to make any concessions had nothing to do with it:whistling2:


> What about companies that go bankrupt that are not even union? Who do you blame? Unions? Oh right it is the governments fault because you have to follow OSHA or some other "ridiculous" regulation.


 Seriously no body blames OSHA but start a business and see what government regulations you will need to comply with, I have to have every employee fill out an I-9 and you know what I have to do with that form? I have to put it in a file cabinet,now lets talk "ridiculous".



> I bet you hold that carrot and stick in front of your employees always telling them if they just do a little more they will get a raise, but you will never give them one of course.


 We pay a spif for performance and our people earn it. I base raises on wages as a percentage of gross when we are below our target percentage the I can afford raises.


> Also, great workers do merit more in wages that is why they go work union.:thumbup:


 Next big job you are on find the slowest worker and shake his hand because he is making the same as you.:laughing:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> So what was the rate before?


$
Total package $90.00


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Unions definitely increase wages and benefits for employees and hold employers accountable, that's why big corporations have been working hard to rid themselves of this scourge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

> you really need to take some business courses before you comment. Those who have your level of knowledge base their business model on undercutting the next guy don't last very long.


My level of knowledge? You mean like doing a break even analysis so you can determine your revenue and expenses so you know when you expect to make a profit. 




> Next big job you are on find the slowest worker and shake his hand because he is making the same as you.


Guys who are not productive always get shown the door and usually get a reputation and get spun the next time around. However, I would take a slow productive guy that I know will do the job right the first time instead of a speed hack any day of the week.


I am curious what you pay your JW if there isn't a strong union presence in your area?


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> Wait till you travel 600 miles to man work on a walk thru only to be spun by a contractor you have never worked for, with no explanation. That's harsh.


You did something.... what was it?

Obviously you're not a child molesting convict. Well, I sincerely hope not.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

rewire is mad at the world. Ever see his family photos? :laughing:

Unions will rise again. The IBEW will anyways. The demographics are awful. More than half the local is going to retire in the next five years. 

The millenial generation is too inept to fill the gap, but what they have going for them is the union attitude.

Generation X types will either be ibew, or small shop owner/operators.

As far as the non-union commercial shops that pay 60% of union scale.... well, they will have an awful hard time of finding and keeping skilled help. They will get the noobs and the rejects nobody else will put up with. LOL!!:laughing:

The projects coming up on the docket are awful ginormous. Infrastructure upgrades and the rebirth of industrial america. You see, the dollar is going to go to crap, and that's when america will be profitible again. We have too many resources.... including brown people from way south.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

mr hands said:


> You did something.... what was it?
> 
> Obviously you're not a child molesting convict. Well, I sincerely hope not.


I take a call, with another Brother I don't know, to go work on a large college football stadium. We arrive at the shop for paperwork and are told to take a seat on the couch and wait. After about 15 minutes a lady opens her office door and calls my name, me and the other guy kinda look at each other and I stand up. She tells me to come in and directs me to a seat in her office. She sits at her desk and starts staring at her computer. At this point I do not have a warm, fuzzy feeling. She begins to ask me about my work history- specifically stating contractors, dates of employment, and the fact that I drug up. Obviously a NECA website, but I have no way to prove that. I attempt to explain that I am on the road traveling to feed my family while supporting two households, mine and whatever hotel I am currently residing in. As such, if conditions are poor and/or there is an opportunity to go for more overtime I had in the past asked for a layoff to move on. When I am denied a layoff I drag up stating," voluntary quit, leaving town". She looks at me like I just kicked her dog and said," so, when there is more overtime somewhere else, your just gonna drag up! ". She then signed my referral and handed it back to me. She told me I could go back to the hall. I walked out kinda stunned and told the other brother I had been spun. I went back to the hall and, as usual they told me there was nothing they could do to help me. About 15 minutes later, the other brother showed up at the hall. After I left, apparently he had some harsh words for that lady, and spun himself. It must have been pretty good because the dispatcher was pretty hot when he and the other traveller started having words! So there it us, just traveling to feed your family can cause problems for a JIW. These are the hard earned lessons that instill solidarity and unity to the traveling Brothers and Sisters of the IBEW, and lead to scorn against the shop cats who will do anything to keep their jobs. On the road all we got is our reputation and each other. If either becomes tarnished or compromised it can have devastating effects. BTW- I'm not a convicted child molester---yet.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> $
> Total package $90.00





So are you saying a $25 cut in wages ? Total package was $90 now is $65 .

I am glad to be older and wiser .




Pete


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

rewire said:


> Unions have little effect on the market as the represent only 7% of the market when they are gone they wont be missed.


Pure ignorance .





Pete


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

mr hands said:


> Unions will rise again. The IBEW will anyways.


Union membership has to increase, or else it will be almost non-existent.










Personally I think it's going to go almost non-existent in the private sector. All the union jobs will be in government money.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

pete87 said:


> Pure ignorance .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that your ignorance is so pure:whistling2:


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> My level of knowledge? You mean like doing a break even analysis so you can determine your revenue and expenses so you know when you expect to make a profit.


 I see your level of knowledge is very limited. That is not what a break even cost analysis does. I will keep it simple for you. A break even analysis is used to determine the point at which revenue received equals the costs associated with receiving the revenue



> Guys who are not productive always get shown the door and usually get a reputation and get spun the next time around. However, I would take a slow productive guy that I know will do the job right the first time instead of a speed hack any day of the week.


 I have been on many union jobs so I know this is not true. I saw an apprentice hauling a couple sticks of 2 in EMT on his shoulder a JW stopped him and made him put them down so that they could carry one stick at a time together. At break the JW was complaining that the apprentice was "breaking down conditions" Don't set a pace you cant keep the rest of your life was a favorite saying with union JW. 


> I am curious what you pay your JW if there isn't a strong union presence in your area?


 Our guys work on commission so the sky is the limit for a hard worker and those that cant produce don't stay.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

mr hands said:


> rewire is mad at the world. Ever see his family photos? :laughing:
> 
> Unions will rise again. The IBEW will anyways. The demographics are awful. More than half the local is going to retire in the next five years.
> 
> ...


the unwritten rule of this forum is we don't talk about a posters family.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

pete87 said:


> So are you saying a $25 cut in wages ? Total package was $90 now is $65 . I am glad to be older and wiser . Pete


Yes. $34 per hr plus $31 in benefits for a total of $65


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

rewire said:


> I have been on many union jobs so I know this is not true. I saw an apprentice hauling a couple sticks of 2 in EMT on his shoulder a JW stopped him and made him put them down so that they could carry one stick at a time together. At break the JW was complaining that the apprentice was "breaking down conditions" Don't set a pace you cant keep the rest of your life was a favorite saying with union JW.
> 
> 
> Bullsh*t
> ...



Whats the ballpark on that .



Pete


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

rewire said:


> I see your level of knowledge is very limited. That is not what a break even cost analysis does. I will keep it simple for you. A break even analysis is used to determine the point at which revenue received equals the costs associated with receiving the revenue
> 
> I have been on many union jobs so I know this is not true. I saw an apprentice hauling a couple sticks of 2 in EMT on his shoulder a JW stopped him and made him put them down so that they could carry one stick at a time together. At break the JW was complaining that the apprentice was "breaking down conditions" Don't set a pace you cant keep the rest of your life was a favorite saying with union JW.
> Our guys work on commission so the sky is the limit for a hard worker and those that cant produce don't stay.


Breakeven analysis is used to determine when your business will be able to cover all its expenses and begin to make a profit. Cited right from the SBA.gov so I am not limited in knowledge. You just want to feel superior to me when you are clearly not.

Do your guys make more than union scale in your area? Yes or no. Be proud of what you pay your guys. Let all us union hacks know how great life is for your guys. Maybe we have it all wrong and non union pays better wages, better benefits, and provides safer working conditions.:thumbup:


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> Breakeven analysis is used to determine when your business will be able to cover all its expenses and begin to make a profit. Cited right from the SBA.gov so I am not limited in knowledge. You just want to feel superior to me when you are clearly not.
> 
> Do your guys make more than union scale in your area? Yes or no. Be proud of what you pay your guys. Let all us union hacks know how great life is for your guys. Maybe we have it all wrong and non union pays better wages, better benefits, and provides safer working conditions.:thumbup:


So we know you have opposing thumbs and can google.:thumbsup:

Its not that I am superior to you its that you are inferior to me.:whistling2:
.
I have no idea what "union" scale is and could care less if I am above or below it as long as the employees are happy with the compensation that is all that matters.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

rewire said:


> So we know you have opposing thumbs and can google.:thumbsup:
> 
> Its not that I am superior to you its that you are inferior to me.:whistling2:
> .
> I have no idea what "union" scale is and could care less if I am above or below it as long as the employees are happy with the compensation that is all that matters.


Wow, just keeping on throwing out the insults man. Class act all the way.

Why do you keep on dodging how much your guys make? If the non union way is the better way as you keep advocating then you should be proud to share what you pay your guys.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

rewire said:


> I see your level of knowledge is very limited. That is not what a break even cost analysis does. I will keep it simple for you. A break even analysis is used to determine the point at which revenue received equals the costs associated with receiving the revenue
> 
> I have been on many union jobs so I know this is not true. I saw an apprentice hauling a couple sticks of 2 in EMT on his shoulder a JW stopped him and made him put them down so that they could carry one stick at a time together. At break the JW was complaining that the apprentice was "breaking down conditions" Don't set a pace you cant keep the rest of your life was a favorite saying with union JW.
> Our guys work on commission so the sky is the limit for a hard worker and those that cant produce don't stay.


So what happens to the 30 year old in 20 years? You know when he can't produce quite like he used to. Is it Bye bye for the next big thing?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

dawgs said:


> So what happens to the 30 year old in 20 years? You know when he can't produce quite like he used to. Is it Bye bye for the next big thing?


He retires .


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> Wow, just keeping on throwing out the insults man. Class act all the way.
> 
> Why do you keep on dodging how much your guys make? If the non union way is the better way as you keep advocating then you should be proud to share what you pay your guys.


One guy hit about 80 grand last year . Nobody was under 60 grand
Matching 401K and an healthcare. 

Two weeks paid vacation 9 paid holidays 4 sick days paid.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

rewire said:


> One guy hit about 80 grand last year . Nobody was under 60 grand
> Matching 401K and an healthcare.
> 
> Two weeks paid vacation 9 paid holidays 4 sick days paid.


I do not where you are located but in my area that would be pretty decent pay if they are working forties.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

rewire said:


> He retires .


A layoff is not retirement.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

dawgs said:


> A layoff is not retirement.


wow I did not know that.:whistling2:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

dawgs said:


> So what happens to the 30 year old in 20 years? You know when he can't produce quite like he used to. Is it Bye bye for the next big thing?


We get paid to produce. When you can no longer keep up and are not producing at the expected level, you get layed off and the young guys that can produce take over your spot. That's the nature of the business and how it should be. Why should the company have to continue paying someone who's production has slowed? It's survival of the fittest. Unless you are planning to take pay cuts to compensate for your drop in production, don't let the door hit you on the way out. 

This is why I've been saying all along, this is a young man's job. If you don't have plans to get out of the field by the time you are 45-50 years old that's a mistake. I'm only 34, there's no way I'll still be doing this when I'm 50.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> We get paid to produce. When you can no longer keep up and are not producing at the expected level, you get layed off and the young guys that can produce take over your spot. That's the nature of the business and how it should be. Why should the company have to continue paying someone who's production has slowed? It's survival of the fittest. Unless you are planning to take pay cuts to compensate for your drop in production, don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> This is why I've been saying all along, this is a young man's job. If you don't have plans to get out of the field by the time you are 45-50 years old that's a mistake. I'm only 34, there's no way I'll still be doing this when I'm 50.


Like most jobs if you take care of yourself there's no reason you can't do it until retirement. You yourself will start slowing down when you hit 40, watch and see. Then your opinion may change. Hopefully knowledge and working smarter will make up for what you lose in productivity.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Like most jobs if you take care of yourself there's no reason you can't do it until retirement.


I disagree with this. This is not a job that you can do until you retire. At least not as a construction or service electrician. Almost all of the older electricians I know work in facilities maintenance where the daily grind is much easier on the body. Of course there will be busy days occasionally, but in general the pace is slower. Unfortunately, there aren't as many of these jobs to go around as there are older electricians who need them.



dawgs said:


> Hopefully knowledge and working smarter will make up for what you lose in productivity.


This I will agree with. A lot of younger guys think that speed = productivity. I don't believe that to be the case. I used to work with a guy who would say "there's a difference between activity and productivity". It doesn't matter how fast you do something, if it's wrong and has to be done over then you weren't very productive. I don't think productivity can be measured in short time periods, it's more of a long term, big picture thing. It's like the tortoise and the hare. I've been on jobs where the young guys are flying around thinking they're so fast banging out work and the older guys are just plodding along at a steady pace. If you watched them you would think there's no way they could keep up with the younger guys, but at the end of the week the older guys have actually accomplished more because everything they did was done right the first time.

After saying all of that I still believe there comes a time that eventually age catches up with you, and even knowledge and experience can't make up for the loss of speed and productivity that comes from the body getting older and breaking down.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> I disagree with this. This is not a job that you can do until you retire. At least not as a construction or service electrician. Almost all of the older electricians I know work in facilities maintenance where the daily grind is much easier on the body. Of course there will be busy days occasionally, but in general the pace is slower. Unfortunately, there aren't as many of these jobs to go around as there are older electricians who need them.
> 
> This I will agree with. A lot of younger guys think that speed = productivity. I don't believe that to be the case. I used to work with a guy who would say "there's a difference between activity and productivity". It doesn't matter how fast you do something, if it's wrong and has to be done over then you weren't very productive. I don't think productivity can be measured in short time periods, it's more of a long term, big picture thing. It's like the tortoise and the hare. I've been on jobs where the young guys are flying around thinking they're so fast banging out work and the older guys are just plodding along at a steady pace. If you watched them you would think there's no way they could keep up with the younger guys, but at the end of the week the older guys have actually accomplished more because everything they did was done right the first time.
> 
> After saying all of that I still believe there comes a time that eventually age catches up with you, and even knowledge and experience can't make up for the loss of speed and productivity that comes from the body getting older and breaking down.


I have a 60 YO foreman that works for me. Wouldn't trade him for any younger guy. He's very productive, knowledgeable, and awesome with customers.

If you start as a slug you will always be a slug. If your productive you will always be productive. You find better ways as you get older.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't you hate pants?


----------

